# HTML/CSS Einsteigertutorial gesucht



## para_noid (1. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich brauch für einen Kollegen ein Tutorial, das möglichst einsteigerfreundlich auf die HTML-Elemente (Unterschied Div/Span usw.) und auf deren grundsätzliche (CSS3 ist z.B. überflüssig) Stylemöglichkeiten eingeht - und am besten parallel. 
Es geht nicht darum, dass er die tollsten Effektmöglichkeiten lernt; er soll einfach recht zeitig in der Lage sein, einen Page-Quelltext zu verstehen (warum ist die Box jetz halb so breit wie das Fenster und bunt...).

Wenn ich selbst danach suche dann könnt ich mir zwar ne riesige Linkliste anlegen, aber ob ein Tut für einen absoluten Neuling wirklich hilfreich ist oder nicht, kann ich schlecht beurteilen.

Könnt ihr mir ein möglichst zusammenhängendes Tutorial *empfehlen*?


----------



## philishake (2. Februar 2012)

developphp.com - Das ist die beste Quelle, neben tutorials.de natürlich


----------



## Chris_ist_online (21. Februar 2012)

... oder Bücher von Galileo (evtl. openbooks) 

Das sind wirklich die besten (hab selber über 6 für versch. Programmiersprachen)


----------

